# Knuckle Coupler Trucks Question



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm installing knuckle coupler trucks with a 3/16" mounting hole on some 600-series extruded aluminum passenger cars that I'm restoring. Can anyone advise which rivet I should use? I need a rivet that has about a 3/16" diameter and is 1/4" long.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Part # is PA-9381-R for knuckle or sheet metal trucks for cars,non-operating. I just bought a bunch on ebay, and the sellers "handle" is Afk5. I've bought from him before, and he's a great seller.. Completely trustworthy, with bargain prices.:appl:


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much, Flyernut. I'll check into it.


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, the PA-9381-R shoulder rivet won't work in my application, because it's not long enough and made to fit a 1/8" mounting hole in the truck. My trucks have 3/16" mounting holes. I've done further research and discovered an eyelet that fits, and it's the PA14A040A. The problem with it is that there would be inconsistent current flow, resulting in the light flickering. I then researched the Lionel parts site, because the trucks I have are Flyonel. They list and axle contact spring, 6409500040, which would fit the eyelet and address the current flow issue. The only problem is, it's unavailable. So, if I can't chase down that part, I'm thinking of adapting Flyer PA10207 contact springs used on Hudson and Northern tenders to the purpose.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Good info above.. I went back to your original post, and the answer was there!! The rivets I did indeed suggest won't fit,duh!! The rivets I mentioned are for sheet metal chassis cars, either link or knuckle.. Sorry for the wrong info.. I guess I had a brain fart,lol...:laugh:


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

No problem. I think the solution I described above will work. I just downloaded a bottom view of a Flyonel streamlined passenger car and it bears me out. All I'll need to do is bore out the PA10207 mounting holes from 1/8" to 3/16" and trim the end(s) to fit. Now I have to source the right tool to roll over the ends of the PA14A040As.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The 600 series coaches came with link xcoupler originally. However a few years later Gilbert introduced knuckle couplers and as time went on, they introduced a knuckle coupler conversion kit which was a split tongue knuckle coupler with a split rivet. Simply insert the split of the knuckle coupler over the tang on the truck and push the rivet through the hole, then slightly spread the rivet to prevent it from backing out. Port Lines Hobbies sells these split rivets as well as the conversion knuckle couplers.


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much, Don. I know I'm going through a lot of unnecessary work on these because I have a problem with how much space there is between cars when they're converted from link to knuckle. It's frankly just a mental block I have. The knuckle coupler trucks make the cars sit closer together, and I'm planning to use Scenery Unlimited accordions between the cars to make them look a little more realistic. What I've already done is pulled all the cars apart, sent out the floors for rebluing (I expect them back next week), done a lot of cleaning and polishing of the fluted portions and put a brushed finish on the shiny, reflective parts. I still have a pile of work to do on them, and when it's done I'll have the nicest looking, most expensive set of extruded aluminum cars in existence. Yes, I'm certifiable. But I'm loving every minute of it.


----------

